# What's your favorite Redfish fly?



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Sweet. I hate redfish too


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

lsunoe said:


> Sweet. I hate redfish too


Lol.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm bored man lol


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Probably some good options in our redfish fly swap.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fly-swap-redfish-flies.47329/


----------



## Conner C. (Oct 4, 2017)

My dad and I toss smaller crab or shrimp patterns for slot reds in skinny water/flood tides. We also use purple/black and white/green clousers. For bull reds, I have no fly experience, but I see videos all the time of people throwing larger clousers and topwater chuggers


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Redfish Crack. Just vary the size of the hook depending on whether or not you're targeting bulls or stockers. Vary the eyes between weighted or bead-chain depending on the water color and depth. I've used different colors but this is the go-to:


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

For slot reds









For bulls, I like a muddler pattern similar to the one shown below. I'll either use splayed hackle or ostrich hearl for the tail. Not shown in the picture below is a collar of palmered EP brush or marabou. I like this fly bc unweighted it sits right below the surface but I can weight it to suspend in different parts of the water column and it pushes quite a bit of water with the deer hair head. Black/ Purple and purple/ chartreuse are killer.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Here’s a good one that’s done well for me


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

lsunoe said:


> Sweet. I hate redfish too


A little needy, are we?   There was a thread on this a while back - multi page with pics:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/favorite-redfish-fly.36097/

And here is one that has redfish flies in it - lots of pages and posts:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/whats-your-3-best-flies.38791/


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

From my experience with human nature and the fly caster, there are generally two kinds of fly casters. Those that believe that fly selection, as long as you are casting a species/water depth specific fly, is not as important as an accurate cast and timely fly movement. This perception can be reinforced by successful days when every red fish you cast to chomps your favorite fly. It is difficult to put a percentage of days that are like this, but lets say 75% of the time casting and strip timing are more important than the fly. Redfish can be one of the easiest species and one of the most difficult species to catch on fly rod. The other type of fly caster may have two or three boxes of red fish flies and is willing to use any of them if the reds prefer them on those days when the fish are spooky and selective. So most of the time it is really about having confidence in the red fish flies you use, but try not to get stuck on one type, size, or color of fly for casting to shallow water reds. My favorite fly is the one that can get a red fish to spin 180 deg and smash it.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@sjrobin - funny you talk about the boxes of flies. I've got multiple boxes but if I'm honest with myself I throw about 3 different flies for redfish probably 90% of the time. I might vary the size, weighting, and color depending on conditions but I almost exclusively throw Crack, spoon flies, or Gurglers


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great choices


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> From my experience with human nature and the fly caster, there are generally two kinds of fly casters. Those that believe that fly selection, as long as you are casting a species/water depth specific fly, is not as important as an accurate cast and timely fly movement. This perception can be reinforced by successful days when every red fish you cast to chomps your favorite fly. It is difficult to put a percentage of days that are like this, but lets say 75% of the time casting and strip timing are more important than the fly. Redfish can be one of the easiest species and one of the most difficult species to catch on fly rod. The other type of fly caster may have two or three boxes of red fish flies and is willing to use any of them if the reds prefer them on those days when the fish are spooky and selective. So most of the time it is really about having confidence in the red fish flies you use, but try not to get stuck on one type, size, or color of fly for casting to shallow water reds. My favorite fly is the one that can get a red fish to spin 180 deg and smash it.


A lot of truth in that statement


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @sjrobin - funny you talk about the boxes of flies. I've got multiple boxes but if I'm honest with myself I throw about 3 different flies for redfish probably 90% of the time. I might vary the size, weighting, and color depending on conditions but I almost exclusively throw Crack, spoon flies, or Gurglers


Isn't that the truth! I just sat down the other day and did some serious culling of my fly boxes, I decided since I only fish a handful of patterns, that is all I what I want in my fly box.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Gurglers for tailers. Big explosions!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

As I was wading yesterday my mind wandered in the direction of what the winter red box needed to contain...I settled on four patterns...

1) Foxtrot mullet (baitfish pattern I tied for the fly swap)
2) Jiggy Shrimp (the extra fly I included for Bryson)
3) Gurglers (my spin on the Gartside for backwater reds)
4) Redfish Crack (with beadchain...)

Those four flies should do it while handling everything from topwater to deeper flats. And best of all, I have caught reds on all four patterns in the past year.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> From my experience with human nature and the fly caster, there are generally two kinds of fly casters. Those that believe that fly selection, as long as you are casting a species/water depth specific fly, is not as important as an accurate cast and timely fly movement.


That pretty much sums up every pretentious trout snob I've ever met! Reminds me of a previous board I was on where guys were arguing about using 8x tippet and size 24 flies on the Frying Pan River. It got heated.

There is truth to it, but also that theory completely falls apart when perfect presentation is done and the fish just flat out reject it. Each species of fish is different. Some, by nature, are just more adept to eating in the shallows. Some are not, and some are nartually spooky based on habitat. This is why permit and redfish behaviors differ so much. Redfish have an ambush, reaction instinct on feeding. Why this is I am not sure. This is seen by reds pouncing on a fly instinctively eating in a split second. Now compare this to the permit that stares at that crab fly like it is doctor giving a physical.

I've had to fish redfs like permit (barely a strip, perfect placement) when they flat out rejected other presentations. And I've had a permit eat like a starving redfish, but both are rare.

Presentation and action of the fly has to match the body language of the fish. If they are moving faster, the fly must too. If they are moving slow, slow it down. Cruising tarpon react well to a fly that is moving, while floating laid up fish will pounce on a barely moving fly with just a twitch to it. The body language of the fish can be a hint to their behavior - if the fins are down and the fish is in a missile-like flat profile, they more than likely will not eat. If the fins are up and back is bowed up, where the fish has an almost arc-like shape through the back, the fish will eat. I've spotted tarpon like this and called out which ones will eat and which ones will flat out reject the fly.

One major point that has to be included (getting to a @Backwater length post here...) is fly color. Time of day, water clarity, bottom type and the species of fish are 3 factors that determine what color fly to use. Early in the day and morning can require completely opposite colors than what should be used once the sun is overhead. Basic rule is low light, murky water - darker flies. Clearer, high light - lighter flies. But grass, mud and sandy bottoms also factor in. Contrast is important - a light fly does not make enough contrast in low light water. This is why darker flies work better. A light fly over grass also does not make enough contrast. Typical rule is match the fly to the conditions.

Each fish also have preference to certain colors based on their feeding behaviors and habits. This is why red flies have mostly an autumn-like color pattern. Think of decorating for Thanksgiving. Reds also forage and eat downward, so the cells in their eyes have evolved to be tuned for those conditions. Compare that to tuna - those same colors won't work as well on tuna since they eat while moving fast and looking upward towards a light sky above the water.

One last point is food source. If reds are chasing bait, a larger fly that pushes water works well. Bait make more noise under water compared to a shrimp or crab. If the red is tailing, this means they are eating little critters, so a crustacean like fly will work better. That doesn't mean the red won't eat bait fish pattern while tailing, but the chances substantially increase.

Long post, but hopefully this helps understand why there really isn't a favorite fly. If I had to answer that question, the redfish crack is what I would go with, but I'd have two colors. One dark, and one lighter. That fly is a bit of everything and could be mistaken for bait, crab or a big shrimp.

To read more on colors and habitat, I highly recommend reading Aaron Adam's book Fly Fishing for Coastal Gamefish. I stole some of the above from him. Some things I knew from my years of fishing, but never knew the underlying reason. Aaron puts the science behind it in the book.

https://www.amazon.com/Orvis-Guide-Fishing-Coastal-Gamefish-ebook/dp/B01FA0AWKC


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

One more point on redfish flies based on my experience -

Reds are typically around marsh and grass. Because of this, I've changed from weighted eyes and bead chain to cones. Cones add weight, but do not catch grass like dumb bell and bead chain eyes. I did this after seeing missed opportunities due to grass on the fly - either the red didn't eat because of the grass on the eyes, or the angler had to clean their fly and missed a potential hook up. 

I tie either a single or double weed guard ahead of the cone. Different cone sizes can be used - and lead wrap can be added to the shaft if you really want to get it down.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the cone weighted flies but not great choices commercially for salt. The trout cone selection is good. If the reds are deeper I am usually not concerned about grass fouling though.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> I like the cone weighted flies but not great choices commercially for salt. The trout cone selection is good. If the reds are deeper I am usually not concerned about grass fouling though.


Don't follow - "but not great choices commercially" - you mean that flies for purchase in stores typically don't have cones, or they are hard to find? The Blind Chicken is one that is available in stores.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @sjrobin - funny you talk about the boxes of flies. I've got multiple boxes but if I'm honest with myself I throw about 3 different flies for redfish probably 90% of the time. I might vary the size, weighting, and color depending on conditions but I almost exclusively throw Crack, spoon flies, or Gurglers


Finn, I thought I was bad until I looked into Steve Robin's redfish fly boxes! It might take a person a lifetime to fish all those flies! 

Lol


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> That pretty much sums up every pretentious trout snob I've ever met! Reminds me of a previous board I was on where guys were arguing about using 8x tippet and size 24 flies on the Frying Pan River. It got heated.
> 
> There is truth to it, but also that theory completely falls apart when perfect presentation is done and the fish just flat out reject it. Each species of fish is different. Some, by nature, are just more adept to eating in the shallows. Some are not, and some are nartually spooky based on habitat. This is why permit and redfish behaviors differ so much. Redfish have an ambush, reaction instinct on feeding. Why this is I am not sure. This is seen by reds pouncing on a fly instinctively eating in a split second. Now compare this to the permit that stares at that crab fly like it is doctor giving a physical.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Don't follow - "but not great choices commercially" - you mean that flies for purchase in stores typically don't have cones, or they are hard to find? The Blind Chicken is one that is available in stores.


The blind chicken is the only saltwater cone I have seen. Good fly.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If I only had one fly to fish it would be a Seducer.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

el9surf said:


> If I only had one fly to fish it would be a Seducer.


It's funny bc the guy who came up with the redfish crack pattern that people love, at least the version I see most people tie, actually calls it a synthetic seaducer. But it doesn't quite have the splayed hackle effect that I think makes the seaducer so successful. 



coconutgroves said:


> Don't follow - "but not great choices commercially" - you mean that flies for purchase in stores typically don't have cones, or they are hard to find? The Blind Chicken is one that is available in stores.


Blind chickens are amazingly weedless and a great all around fly. Took me awhile to get the hang of "clicking" the bucktail under the cone like Trimble does it, but I got to see him tie it once and it made a lot more sense. 

I probably under utilize the use of cones, especially for my flies in the middle and lower coast. I tie crack flies with a cone sometimes but that's really it. I need to start working trying to work them into my patterns more often. I get my cones from allen fly fishing, cheapest I've found. 

I'll also second Orvis' Guide to Fly Fishing for Coastal Gamefish. I bought it after coco suggested it and it's filled with tons of great info specifically with regards to what colors redfish see best. For me it's refreshing to read a fly fishing book that is science/ biology based rather than just almost purely anecdotal like some fly fishing books out there


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> That pretty much sums up every pretentious trout snob I've ever met! Reminds me of a previous board I was on where guys were arguing about using 8x tippet and size 24 flies on the Frying Pan River. It got heated.
> 
> There is truth to it, but also that theory completely falls apart when perfect presentation is done and the fish just flat out reject it. Each species of fish is different. Some, by nature, are just more adept to eating in the shallows. Some are not, and some are nartually spooky based on habitat. This is why permit and redfish behaviors differ so much. Redfish have an ambush, reaction instinct on feeding. Why this is I am not sure. This is seen by reds pouncing on a fly instinctively eating in a split second. Now compare this to the permit that stares at that crab fly like it is doctor giving a physical.
> 
> ...


Well said. All that was great and I needed to hear that. I have been getting stuck at my fly vise tying the same crack pattern. I try to mix it up but I feel like the contrast is still going to be the same or not enough to make a difference in the water. Could you post a pick of that blind chicken fly? I have never seen or heard of one but I like the sound of the cone head. I tend to tie weed guards on all my flies but still will get some grass on the fly sometimes. I have seen some bigger trout streamers with cone heads and said to myself " I know a redfish would eat that fly".


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Well said. All that was great and I needed to hear that. I have been getting stuck at my fly vise tying the same crack pattern. I try to mix it up but I feel like the contrast is still going to be the same or not enough to make a difference in the water. Could you post a pick of that blind chicken fly? I have never seen or heard of one but I like the sound of the cone head. I tend to tie weed guards on all my flies but still will get some grass on the fly sometimes. I have seen some bigger trout streamers with cone heads and said to myself " I know a redfish would eat that fly".


Here's a pic of a few.









Basically it has the cone head, chenille body and a wing of deer body hair with bucktail on top of it with a little flash mixed in if you want. The deer hair acts like a weed guard and the cone head allows it to slip through grass.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Pic isn't working


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

DeepSouthFly said:


> Pic isn't working


dafuq? 
Let's try an upload instead


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The original blind chicken is the best IMO - it is olive and brown, so more muted. Let me find a pic of it. I will also post a few pics of flies I tie with cones.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I dig the copper one on the left.


----------



## rakeel (Apr 9, 2014)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I dig the copper one on the left.


Es a pretty good one. 

I was looking back on my post in the top 3 flies thread and it's funny how that has changed over the course of a year or two. I listed Kwans as one of my top 3 and I don't think I've thrown a kwan all year. I'm sure even now if I listed my top 3 flies it would change in a year or two. Guess that's the fun of tying and trying new things.


----------



## Mc_Fly (Dec 23, 2017)

Bump. Any updates ?


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

All great redfish food


----------

